# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رادیولوژی

## Parniya

*رادیولوژی*

همانطور كه مي دانيد كمتر خانواده اي را مي توان يافت كه به بخش راديولوژي مراكز درماني مراجعه نكرده باشد. رشته راديولوژي يا همان پرتو‌شناسي علم توضيح و تفسير يافته‌هاي راديوگرافيك در ارتباط با علائم و نشانه‌هاي كلينيكي بيمار است . 
راحت‌تر آن همان اشعه x است كه در موقع شكستگي پا يا دست يا ... ، خودتان از نزديك آن را لمس كرده‌ايد. در حال حاضر اين رشته در كنكور سراسري ابتدا در مقطع كارداني عرضه مي‌شود و سپس مي‌توان از سطح ليسانس تا دكتري ادامه تحصيل داد. جزء شرائط اوليه انتخاب اين رشته ، آمادگي كافي جسمي و روحي و موفقيت در دروس فيزيك، فيزيولوژي، آناتومي مي‌باشد.
فارغ‌التحصيلان اين رشته در مؤسسات تصويرنگار، راديولوژي، ايزوتوپ، اسكن، سي ‌تي ‌اسكن، MRI و همچنين در بيمارستانها، در بخش فوق‌الذكر، فعاليت مي‌كنند.
گروهي از فارغ‌التحصيلان نيز به عنوان بازرسين كار با اشعه ايكس، در سازمان انرژي اتمي و در دانشگاههاي علوم پزشكي در سطح كشور مشغول بكار هستند. به‌طور كلي يك كاردان راديولوژي وظايف زير را به عهده دارد:
- آماده سازي دستگاههاي مختلف راديوگرافي.
 -انجام راديوگرافي براساس تكنيك‌هاي مربوط (وضعيت دادن به بيمار)
- انجام راديوگرافي با ماده حاجب زير نظر متخصص راديولوژي.
 -ظهور و ثبت كليشه‌هاي راديوگرافي.
 -كنترل حسن انجام راديوگرافي انجام شده.
 -بايگاني و حفاظت عكسهاي راديولوژي بر طبق استانداردها.
 -رعايت كليه استاندارد‌ها به منظور حفاظت بيمار و متصدي راديوگرافي.

فارغ‌التحصيلان دوره كارشناسي اين رشته با توجه به آموزش روشهاي پيشرفته و تخصصي قادرند با همكاري متخصص راديولوژي، امر تخصصي راديولوژي را انجام دهند. همچنين قادرند در بخش‌هاي راديوتراپي و پزشكي هسته‌اي نيز خدمات درماني و تشخيص را زير نظر متخصصين انجام دهند.

*گزینه2

----------


## hsam

من که گیج شدم مگه تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی همون رایولوژ نیست

----------


## artim

> من که گیج شدم مگه تکنولوژی پرتو درمانی همون رایولوژ نیست


رادیولوژی از شاخه های پزشکیه باید 7 سال پزشکی رو بخونین
این رادیولوژی کارشناسی اش هست

----------


## FatemehSh

> رادیولوژی از شاخه های پزشکیه باید 7 سال پزشکی رو بخونین
> این رادیولوژی کارشناسی اش هست


کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی  تا اخر باید زیر دست متخصص کار کنه؟نمیتونه مستقل کار کنه؟
تا دکترا ادامه داره؟

----------


## FatemehSh

:Yahoo (110): کسی اطلاعی نداره؟

----------


## artim

> کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی  تا اخر باید زیر دست متخصص کار کنه؟نمیتونه مستقل کار کنه؟
> تا دکترا ادامه داره؟


فارغ التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی تشخیصی قادر خواهند بود پس از فراغت از تحصیل در دوره کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر در رشته های فیزیک پزشکی,رادیوبیولوژی وحفاظت پرتویی و آناتومی ادامه تحصیل دهند.

----------


## sir_mohsen

> فارغ التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی تشخیصی قادر خواهند بود پس از فراغت از تحصیل در دوره کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر در رشته های فیزیک پزشکی,رادیوبیولوژی وحفاظت پرتویی و آناتومی ادامه تحصیل دهند.


میتونه برای خودش مطب بزنه و با دستگاه رادیولوژی کار کنه؟

----------


## G O L B A R G

> فارغ التحصیلان دوره کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتوشناسی تشخیصی قادر خواهند بود پس از فراغت از تحصیل در دوره کارشناسی ارشد و بالاتر در رشته های فیزیک پزشکی,رادیوبیولوژی وحفاظت پرتویی و آناتومی ادامه تحصیل دهند.


اگه دکترا بگیره میتونه ! مطب بزنه ؟؟ یا چیزی شبیه به مطب !!!  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## artim

> میتونه برای خودش مطب بزنه و با دستگاه رادیولوژی کار کنه؟


با دکترا میشه فقط

----------


## Dynamic

> با دکترا میشه فقط


با دکترا چی میشه؟
کلینیک رادیولوژی فقط پزشک متخصص باید بزنه .

----------


## G O L B A R G

> با دکترا چی میشه؟
> کلینیک رادیولوژی فقط پزشک متخصص باید بزنه .


سلام دکتر (: کسی که دارای مدرک دکترا در رادیولوژی کجاها میتونه مشغول به کار بشه ؟؟ و حقوقش با مدرک دکترا چقدره ؟ 

دکترای علوم آز هم نمیتونه آزمایشگاه بزنه ؟؟  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## artim

> با دکترا چی میشه؟
> کلینیک رادیولوژی فقط پزشک متخصص باید بزنه .


خب منم همون رو گفتم دیگه

----------


## FatemehSh

پس عملن برای زدن مطب  باید دوره 7 ساله پزشکی خونده بشه دیگه.درسته؟

----------


## artim

> پس عملن برای زدن مطب  باید دوره 7 ساله پزشکی خونده بشه دیگه.درسته؟



بله از طی تخصص میشه

----------


## sir_mohsen

> اگه دکترا بگیره میتونه ! مطب بزنه ؟؟ یا چیزی شبیه به مطب !!!


منظورم یه اتاق بود که دستگاهش رو بذاره توش و کار مردم رو راه بندازه

یعنی با دکترای رادیولوژی میشه مطب زد یا با دکترایی که از پزشکی گرفته میشه اینکارو کرد؟
اصن کارشناسی رادیولوژی تا دکترا داره؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## artim

> منظورم یه اتاق بود که دستگاهش رو بذاره توش و کار مردم رو راه بندازه
> 
> یعنی با دکترای رادیولوژی میشه مطب زد یا با دکترایی که از پزشکی گرفته میشه اینکارو کرد؟
> اصن کارشناسی رادیولوژی تا دکترا داره؟


با دکترای تخصص پزشکی

----------


## pezeshki94

> کارشناسی تکنولوژی پرتو شناسی  تا اخر باید زیر دست متخصص کار کنه؟نمیتونه مستقل کار کنه؟
> تا دکترا ادامه داره؟


اگه خیلی دوست داری مطب بزنی علوم تغذیه هم بد نیست :Yahoo (76):

----------


## FatemehSh

> اگه خیلی دوست داری مطب بزنی علوم تغذیه هم بد نیست


رتبه ام اگه می رسید دریغ نمیکردم :Yahoo (21):

----------


## pezeshki94

> رتبه ام اگه می رسید دریغ نمیکردم


میشه رتبه و منطقه تون رو بگید جسارتا؟؟؟

----------


## Dynamic

> سلام دکتر (: کسی که دارای مدرک دکترا در رادیولوژی کجاها میتونه مشغول به کار بشه ؟؟ و حقوقش با مدرک دکترا چقدره ؟ 
> 
> دکترای علوم آز هم نمیتونه آزمایشگاه بزنه ؟؟


سلام
رادیولوژی دکتراهاش گرایشهاش فرق داره دیگه همین گرایشهایی که توی پستای قبلی گفتن هستن اکثرا
ولی با دکترا در اون گرایشها میشه هم عضو هیئت علمی شد هم اینکه در مراکز بیمارستانی کار کرد چه کار به عنوان تکنیسین با استفاده از مدرک لیسانست چه کار در زمینه دستگاهها و تحقیق و پژوهش که خب این دیگه بستگی به مراکزی داره که نیازشون به این چیزا باشه. درآمد هم هیئت علمی الان اکثرا 4-5 تومن میگیرن غیر از کسانی که پروزه ای چیزی داشته باشند با مراکز صنعتی که اونا بسته به اون پروزه درآمد دارند که البته این دیگه در سطوح بالای علمی هست. +حقوقی که از کار در اون مرکز درمانی دریافت میکنید که الان حدودهرجا فرق داره البته بسته به شیفت ها و ....  . درکل راضی کننده هست. 
...........
دکترای علوم آز فرق داره شرایطش
آخرین مصوبه اگر تغییر نکرده باشه به این صورت بود که 3 نفر دکترای علوم آز میتونن با همراهی یک نفر پزشک پاتولوژیست آزمایشگاه بزنن. اون سه نفر از سه گرایش مختلفش باید باشن. البته بازم همون پشک نیاز داره به این سه نفر و این نیاز کاری یک سویه نیست. 
+اگر هم قصد تحصیل در خارج از کشور رو دارید علوم آزمایشگاهی در ایران که همون لبرتوری ساینس میشه در کشورهای دیگه اونجاها کارش مثل ایران در امور بالینی نیست فقط ریسرچ و کارهای پژوهشی ارهیا تشخیصی درمانی اجازه نداره انجام بده این نوع کار فقط در ایران

----------


## Dynamic

> پس عملن برای زدن مطب  باید دوره 7 ساله پزشکی خونده بشه دیگه.درسته؟


مطب نه کلینیک رادیولوژی
دوره پزشکی عمومی+تخصص رادیولوژی که قبولیشم بسیار سخته!

----------


## G O L B A R G

> سلام
> رادیولوژی دکتراهاش گرایشهاش فرق داره دیگه همین گرایشهایی که توی پستای قبلی گفتن هستن اکثرا
> ولی با دکترا در اون گرایشها میشه هم عضو هیئت علمی شد هم اینکه در مراکز بیمارستانی کار کرد چه کار به عنوان تکنیسین با استفاده از مدرک لیسانست چه کار در زمینه دستگاهها و تحقیق و پژوهش که خب این دیگه بستگی به مراکزی داره که نیازشون به این چیزا باشه. درآمد هم هیئت علمی الان اکثرا 4-5 تومن میگیرن غیر از کسانی که پروزه ای چیزی داشته باشند با مراکز صنعتی که اونا بسته به اون پروزه درآمد دارند که البته این دیگه در سطوح بالای علمی هست. +حقوقی که از کار در اون مرکز درمانی دریافت میکنید که الان حدودهرجا فرق داره البته بسته به شیفت ها و ....  . درکل راضی کننده هست. 
> ...........
> دکترای علوم آز فرق داره شرایطش
> آخرین مصوبه اگر تغییر نکرده باشه به این صورت بود که 3 نفر دکترای علوم آز میتونن با همراهی یک نفر پزشک پاتولوژیست آزمایشگاه بزنن. اون سه نفر از سه گرایش مختلفش باید باشن. البته بازم همون پشک نیاز داره به این سه نفر و این نیاز کاری یک سویه نیست. 
> +اگر هم قصد تحصیل در خارج از کشور رو دارید علوم آزمایشگاهی در ایران که همون لبرتوری ساینس میشه در کشورهای دیگه اونجاها کارش مثل ایران در امور بالینی نیست فقط ریسرچ و کارهای پژوهشی ارهیا تشخیصی درمانی اجازه نداره انجام بده این نوع کار فقط در ایران


ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید  :Yahoo (1):  بنظر شما اگه کسی بخواد تا دکترا ادامه بده علوم آز بهتره یا رادیولوژی ؟؟ 

برای گرفتن بورسیه ی تحصیلی علوم آزمایشگاهی در خارج از کشور در مقاطع بالاتر حتما باید لیسانسشو در یکی از دانشگاه های تهران گرفته باشیم  ؟؟ یا چندان فرقی نمیکنه کدوم  

دانشگاه باشه؟ حتما باید دولتی باشه ؟

----------


## 1378888

من شنیدم فقط 8 روز در برج کار میکنند. این درسته؟

----------


## artim

> من شنیدم فقط 8 روز در برج کار میکنند. این درسته؟


چیو؟

----------


## Dynamic

> ممنون از اینکه وقت گذاشتید و پاسخ دادید  بنظر شما اگه کسی بخواد تا دکترا ادامه بده علوم آز بهتره یا رادیولوژی ؟؟ 
> 
> برای گرفتن بورسیه ی تحصیلی علوم آزمایشگاهی در خارج از کشور در مقاطع بالاتر حتما باید لیسانسشو در یکی از دانشگاه های تهران گرفته باشیم  ؟؟ یا چندان فرقی نمیکنه کدوم  
> 
> دانشگاه باشه؟ حتما باید دولتی باشه ؟


خواهش میکنم
بستگی به علاقه داره مباحثشونو میتونی از نت در بیاری سرفصل دروسو ببینی به کدوم بیشتر علاقه داری ولی علوم آز بیشتر میره توی فیلدهای بین رشته ای زیست و شیمی و ....
رادیو بیتشر متمرکز میشه در مقاطع بالاتر روی مباحث بین رشته ای با تمرکز بیشتر بر فیزیک و آناتومی و ..... 
........
بورسیه در خارج از کشور خیلی بستگی به استادی داره که به شما فاند بده
و تصور و آگاهی اون از دانشجوهای قبلیش. مثلا چون اکثر بچه های شریف در گروه ریاضی قوی هستند و وقتی با یک استاد کار میکنند سابقه خوب و تصور مثبت ذهنی از خودشون به جا میگذارند اون استاد وقتی چشمش میفته به اسم داشگاه شریف خودبخود توجهش جلب میشه. نه اینکه فقط شریفی ها فاند بگیرند البته مثال بود فقط.
اینم توی رشته هایی که گفتید همینطوره. شما میری توی سایت استاد مورد نظر میبینی توی چه فیلدی کار میکنه و نوشته چی میخوام درخواست و رزومتو براش میدی اونم بررسی میکنه و میسنجه با سایر اپلیکنت ها .
در روند بورسه خارج از کشور دانشگاه فقط یک فاکتور هست فاکتورهایی مثل معدل+ gre+ مقاله_ ریکام و ....... همگی تاثیر دارند.  لزوما و فقط دانشگاه تهران مسئله نیست ولی اینکه طرف میاد با مدرک دانشگاه غیر انتفاعی پشت رودخانه سند! توقع فاند و پذیرش داشته باشه یکمی خنده داره. ولی  دانشگاههای دیگه خوبی هم در کشور هستند غیر از دانشگاههای تهران . الزامی نیست.

----------


## 1378888

اگه تایپیکی در مورد رشته های بهداشت محیط وعمومی و حرفای سراغ دارید لطفا معرفی کنید ممنون

----------


## amir.h

الآن من یه سوال دارم!
کسی که توی انتخاب رشته کنکور رادیولوژی میزنه میتونه دکتری بگیره؟

----------


## artim

> الآن من یه سوال دارم!
> کسی که توی انتخاب رشته کنکور رادیولوژی میزنه میتونه دکتری بگیره؟


تا ارشد داره 
واسه تخصص باید از پزشکی تخصص گرفت

----------


## amir.h

> تا ارشد داره 
> واسه تخصص باید از پزشکی تخصص گرفت


یعنی باید از اول وارد پزشکی شد یا بعد از ارشد باید پزشکی عمومی بخونی؟؟؟!!

----------


## artim

> یعنی باید از اول وارد پزشکی شد یا بعد از ارشد باید پزشکی عمومی بخونی؟؟؟!!


نه از کارشناسی بخونی نهایت تا ارشد داره
اما میتونی اول پزشکی عمومی بخونی بعد در تخصص این رشته رو انتخاب کنی که در این حالت میتنی کلینیک بزنی

----------


## amir.h

> نه از کارشناسی بخونی نهایت تا ارشد داره
> اما میتونی اول پزشکی عمومی بخونی بعد در تخصص این رشته رو انتخاب کنی که در این حالت میتنی کلینیک بزنی


واسه ارشد کار خوب هست؟
درآمد؟

----------


## artim

> واسه ارشد کار خوب هست؟
> درآمد؟


اره تو مراکز بیمارستان و... میتونی کار کنی درامدشم بستگی به اون مرکز داره اما حدود دو تومن کمی بالا و پایین تر

----------


## pezeshki94

> اره تو مراکز بیمارستان و... میتونی کار کنی درامدشم بستگی به اون مرکز داره اما حدود دو تومن کمی بالا و پایین تر


جسارتا ، کنجکاو شدم بدونم شما خودتون چی میخونید؟؟ :Yahoo (106):

----------


## A.H.M

بچه ها کسی از درامد رادیولوژی خبر داره?

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

رادیولوژی در اصل به عنوان تکنسین شناخته میشه ولی اونجاش رو مخ هست که تو بیشترین تلاش میکنی و عملا همه کار بیمار تو انجام میدی ولی به پزشک متخصص رادیولوژی فقط تایم مشخص میاد بدون دیدن بیمار فقط با بررسی عکس ها ام ار ای ها ، سی تی اسکن ها ،رادیو ایزوتوپ ها یا نهایت بایوپسی های بیمار و نوشتن تشخیص بیماری نود درصد پول برای اون میشه 
علت اینکه خیلی از پرستار ها رادیولوژی ها فیزیوتراپی ها و ... دوباره کنکور میدن  برای پزشکی دیدن عینی این تضاد هست

----------


## saeid_NRT

> رادیولوژی در اصل به عنوان تکنسین شناخته میشه ولی اونجاش رو مخ هست که تو بیشترین تلاش میکنی و عملا همه کار بیمار تو انجام میدی ولی به پزشک متخصص رادیولوژی فقط تایم مشخص میاد بدون دیدن بیمار فقط با بررسی عکس ها ام ار ای ها ، سی تی اسکن ها ،رادیو ایزوتوپ ها یا نهایت بایوپسی های بیمار و نوشتن تشخیص بیماری نود درصد پول برای اون میشه 
> علت اینکه خیلی از پرستار ها رادیولوژی ها فیزیوتراپی ها و ... دوباره کنکور میدن  برای پزشکی دیدن عینی این تضاد هست


رادیولوژیست برا چی باید بیمارو ببینه؟! :Yahoo (21): 
مگه کارشناس بیمارو میبینه؟ اصن میبینه چیکار میکنه؟ دکمه رو فشار میده؟ :Yahoo (76):  اره یه پوزیشنم میده به بیمار.
اصل کار تحلیل و تفسیر سی تی و ام ار ای و... هستش که اونو متخصص انجام میده. ام ار ای و سیتی کتاب تکستشون! چهار یا شیش جلد هستش که هرکدوم بیستر از دو هزار صفحه هس! علاوه بر اون نیازمند دونستن پاتولوژی و علم پزشکی هست برای تشخیص و ریکامنت دادن.
کارشناس رادیو کدوم یکی از اینا رو بلذه اخه؟ :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا دلیل اینکه دوستان کارشناسی هی خودشونو با پزشک مقایسه میکنن چیه؟ چی باعث میشه فکر کنن اندازه پزشک علم دارن؟!
چرا به ملت اینجوری القا میکنید که پزشک داره حق همه رو میخوره تا ملت باور کنن و یه شخصی مثل مجید حسینی بیاد از این باور غلط سواستفاده کنه؟ :Yahoo (21):  
به خودتون بیاید :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mehrab98

> بچه ها کسی از درامد رادیولوژی خبر داره?


عین بقیه پیرا پزشکیاس شیفتی ۲.۵ ۳ تومن.

----------


## mahdiyeh-1

> رادیولوژی در اصل به عنوان تکنسین شناخته میشه ولی اونجاش رو مخ هست که تو بیشترین تلاش میکنی و عملا همه کار بیمار تو انجام میدی ولی به پزشک متخصص رادیولوژی فقط تایم مشخص میاد بدون دیدن بیمار فقط با بررسی عکس ها ام ار ای ها ، سی تی اسکن ها ،رادیو ایزوتوپ ها یا نهایت بایوپسی های بیمار و نوشتن تشخیص بیماری نود درصد پول برای اون میشه 
> علت اینکه خیلی از پرستار ها رادیولوژی ها فیزیوتراپی ها و ... دوباره کنکور میدن  برای پزشکی دیدن عینی این تضاد هست


دقیقاا انقدر خفت و خاری تحمل میکنن که میان برای پزشکی نمیگم همه پزشکا بد رفتار میکنن اما اون فرق فاحش درامد و میزان احترام خودش یه جور خفت و خاری هست

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> رادیولوژیست برا چی باید بیمارو ببینه؟!
> مگه کارشناس بیمارو میبینه؟ اصن میبینه چیکار میکنه؟ دکمه رو فشار میده؟ اره یه پوزیشنم میده به بیمار.
> اصل کار تحلیل و تفسیر سی تی و ام ار ای و... هستش که اونو متخصص انجام میده. ام ار ای و سیتی کتاب تکستشون! چهار یا شیش جلد هستش که هرکدوم بیستر از دو هزار صفحه هس! علاوه بر اون نیازمند دونستن پاتولوژی و علم پزشکی هست برای تشخیص و ریکامنت دادن.
> کارشناس رادیو کدوم یکی از اینا رو بلذه اخه؟
> واقعا دلیل اینکه دوستان کارشناسی هی خودشونو با پزشک مقایسه میکنن چیه؟ چی باعث میشه فکر کنن اندازه پزشک علم دارن؟!
> چرا به ملت اینجوری القا میکنید که پزشک داره حق همه رو میخوره تا ملت باور کنن و یه شخصی مثل مجید حسینی بیاد از این باور غلط سواستفاده کنه؟ 
> به خودتون بیاید



والا برادر من متخصص پزشکی رادیولوژی بیشتر کارش کار اون تحلیل و بررسی عکس ها ام ار ای ها و ... هست 
حالا شما ترجیح میدید جای تکنسین رادیولوژیست باشی مریض بخوابونی دکمه بزنی باهاش سرو کله بزنی ... و آخر ماهی ۲ یا ۳ میلیون بگیری یا اینکه جای برادر من باشی ماهی بالا ۶۰ تومن دربیاری ؟
خوب اون پرستار و تکنسین هم دوست دارن پیشرفت بکنن و پیشرفت در خودشون میبینن دوباره میرن کنکور میدن به من چه ؟!  دوست دارن پول بیشتر حتما دربیارن 
کجا من کارشناس با پزشک مقایسه گذاشتم اگه کسی شغلش پزشکی بود مهندسی بود یا پرستار بود دوست داشت پول بیشتر دربیاره  رفت صرافی زد آیا به منزله بدی شغل قبلی هست هر کس انتظارات و تصمیمات خودش برای زندگی داره 
برداشت شما از حرف من. عجیب با یه روان پزشک صحبت کن

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط امیر123


بچه ها کسی از درامد رادیولوژی خبر داره?


رادیولوژی؛
اگه استخدام بیمارستان باشین حدود ۴_۳ حقوق و بسته به بیمارستان از ۵۰۰ تا ۱ تومن و در مواردی کمی بیشتر کارانه میدن.این کارانه بسیار متغیره و کاملا بستگی به این داره که مدیران بیمارستان چقدر بخور بخور راه بندازن و همه رو برای خودشون و پزشکا بردارن یا اینکه کمی عدالت داشته باشن.
اگه استخدام مطب بشین(البته استخدام اینجا معنی ای نداره) هر ساعت حدود ۱۰ تومن. نهایت ماهانه ۲ تومن حدودا میشه.خب بستگی به ساعات شیفت داره دیگه،که اینم بستگی به پزشک مسءول مطب داره که وجدان داشته باشه یا نه.بعضی جاها گرافی هایی مثه ماموگرافی و هیسترو پر کیسی هست.البته من خودم اینا رو نمیدونم دقیق چیه از یه آشنا پرسیدم.مربوط به رحم و ایناست حالا دقیق چی کار می کنن نمیدونم.
از لحاظ موقعیت اجتماعی هم تقریبا اوکی هست.زیاد با پزشک سر و کار نداری(تو بیمارستان) و در واقع زور بالا سرت نیس.البته تو مطب چون خصوصیه بالعکس.
از نظر تمیزی رشته بعد از فیزیو این رشته تمیز ترین پیرا هست به قول اون البته.
از نظر استخدام افتضااااااح.انقدر که غر زد این من دیگه گفتم میرم آبیاری گیاهان دریایی ولی این رشته نمیرم.
خودش میگفت ای کاش پرستاری رفته بودم و رتبم بالاتر بود اون سال ولی نرفتم و الا الان استخدام بودم.حالا دیگه من نمیدونم تا چه حد درسته حرفاش.*
آهان اینم یادم رفت که اگه مایه دار باشین مطب میتونین بزنین البته باید حتما با یه پزشک بزنین.البته خیییلی باید مایه دار باشین چون دستگاهاش گرونن.
و  اینکه رادیولوژی ها تو بیمارستان ها داره به سمت خصوصی میره که اینجا باز اگه مایه دار باشین میتونین رادیولوژی بیمارستان رو کرایه کنین و پول پارو کنین.
ضمنا ادامه تحصیل هم واسه خود رادیو نیست.فوق لیسانس mri و فیزیک پزشکی و آناتومی و اینا هست نه خود رادیو.البته گفت انگار خبر بود که رادیو میخوان بیارن حالا نمیدونم شایعه بوده یا نه.
به هر حال رشته ای که انتخاب می کنین حواستون به فوق و دکترا هم باشه.خدا رو چه دیدی شاید خواستی ادامه بدی.
پ.ن؛ چل بار ویرایش کردم بس که غلط املایی داشتم :Yahoo (56):

----------


## saeid_NRT

> والا برادر من متخصص پزشکی رادیولوژی بیشتر کارش کار اون تحلیل و بررسی عکس ها ام ار ای ها و ... هست 
> حالا شما ترجیح میدید جای تکنسین رادیولوژیست باشی مریض بخوابونی دکمه بزنی باهاش سرو کله بزنی ... و آخر ماهی ۲ یا ۳ میلیون بگیری یا اینکه جای برادر من باشی ماهی بالا ۶۰ تومن دربیاری ؟
> خوب اون پرستار و تکنسین هم دوست دارن پیشرفت بکنن و پیشرفت در خودشون میبینن دوباره میرن کنکور میدن به من چه ؟!  دوست دارن پول بیشتر حتما دربیارن 
> کجا من کارشناس با پزشک مقایسه گذاشتم اگه کسی شغلش پزشکی بود مهندسی بود یا پرستار بود دوست داشت پول بیشتر دربیاره  رفت صرافی زد آیا به منزله بدی شغل قبلی هست هر کس انتظارات و تصمیمات خودش برای زندگی داره 
> برداشت شما از حرف من. عجیب با یه روان پزشک صحبت کن


شما بقیه پست ها رو هم بخونید حرف از خفت و خاریه! اینا استدلالشون اینه که اندازه پزشک میدونن پس باید درامد پزشکو داشته باشن. که واقعا این نوع تفکر خنده داره. بعد همین تفکر ناقصو انتقال میدن به مردم جامعه که اصلا خبر ندارن از این چیزا ولی چون پرستار و تکنیسن همیشه در حال ناله کردن هستن با اه و تاب خیال میکنن حق با اوناست! جو سازی های دیگه م تکمیلش میکنه.
من میگم اینا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن. هر کس وظیفه ای داره. اگه پرستاری، باید کار پرستاری رو درست انجام بدی. طالب پیشرفت هستی؟ خوب ههمون پرستاری کلی جا داره واسه پیشرفت. ما پرستارایی داریم که واقعا دانش بالایی دارن و کار بلدن و ادم خیالش راحته. در عوض پرستارهای زیادی هم داریم که حتی نمیشه به فشار خونب که گرفته اعتماد کرد!
نه میخای با تغییر رشته به قول خودت پیشرفت کنی که کسی جلوتو نگرفته من خودم تغییر رشتع دادم.
ولی اینجا بحث انتخاب رشته هس نه تغییر رشته!
کادر درمان اعم از پرستار و تکنسین و ... واقعا زخمت زیادی میکشن واقعا سیستم درمان بعشون خیلی وابسته هس و اگه پرستار نباشه سیستم درمان فلج میشه. دستمزذی که میگیرن واقعا کمه نسبت به کاری که انجام میدن. همین کارشناس رادیو کلی اشعه میبینه بابت چندرغاز پول. ولی عیچ کدوم از اینا دلیل نمیشع کع بیان طمع کنن بع درامد پزشک و خودشونو همتراز یه متخصص بدونن!
تاکیدا تکرار میکنم که واقعا کار سختی دارن پرستارا ولی حقوقشون نا حقه. و البته اینکع حقوق اون ها رو پزشک نخورده! باید وزارت و قانوناش اصلاح بشه.

----------


## saeid_NRT

من همیشه به بچه ها موقع انتخاب رشته توصیه میکنم اینقدر به پیراپزشمی و پرستاری نچسبید. در مورد رشته عای تپانبخشب هم فکر کنید. تو اینده نه چندان دور نیاز به این رشته های بیشتر میشه. همین الانشم یه چیزایی داره راه میوفته مثلا میخان کاردرمانیو شامل بیمه کنن که خیلی خوب میشه. خودتون میتونید باهاشون کار کنید مثلا تا حایی مه یادمه فیزیوتراپی برای ویزیت داخل خونه ۴۰۰ میگرفت حالا این مال چند سال پیشع. خیلیا عستن کع نمیتونن بیان مطب و نیاز دارن فیزیوتراپ بیاد پیششون.
فیزیوتراپی، کاردرمانی، گفتار درمانی از جمله رشته های توان بهشی هستن.
مثلا کاردرمانی یکی از کاراش کار کردن با اوتیسم هاست. بهشون یاد میده که فلان کارشونو انجام بدن و این یاد دادن میتونه با بازی کردن باشه. همچنین سندروم داون ها.
گفتار درمانی یکی از ساده ترین کارهاش، کار با بچه هاییه که نمیتونن خوب حرف بزنن. با روش های علمی با بوه کار میکنن بعد میبینی بچه مث بلبل دارع حرف میزنه!
از طرفیم این رشته ها داره جا میوفته کع از طرف پزشک ارجاع بشه. این ینی بازار کار خیلی بهتر. فقط دو تا شرط داره اول اینکه پوشش بینه بگیرن. دوم اینکه ارجاع بشن از طرف پزشکا. که البته یکم زمان بره.

----------


## Megan_Mccarthy

> شما بقیه پست ها رو هم بخونید حرف از خفت و خاریه! اینا استدلالشون اینه که اندازه پزشک میدونن پس باید درامد پزشکو داشته باشن. که واقعا این نوع تفکر خنده داره. بعد همین تفکر ناقصو انتقال میدن به مردم جامعه که اصلا خبر ندارن از این چیزا ولی چون پرستار و تکنیسن همیشه در حال ناله کردن هستن با اه و تاب خیال میکنن حق با اوناست! جو سازی های دیگه م تکمیلش میکنه.
> من میگم اینا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن. هر کس وظیفه ای داره. اگه پرستاری، باید کار پرستاری رو درست انجام بدی. طالب پیشرفت هستی؟ خوب ههمون پرستاری کلی جا داره واسه پیشرفت. ما پرستارایی داریم که واقعا دانش بالایی دارن و کار بلدن و ادم خیالش راحته. در عوض پرستارهای زیادی هم داریم که حتی نمیشه به فشار خونب که گرفته اعتماد کرد!
> نه میخای با تغییر رشته به قول خودت پیشرفت کنی که کسی جلوتو نگرفته من خودم تغییر رشتع دادم.
> ولی اینجا بحث انتخاب رشته هس نه تغییر رشته!
> کادر درمان اعم از پرستار و تکنسین و ... واقعا زخمت زیادی میکشن واقعا سیستم درمان بعشون خیلی وابسته هس و اگه پرستار نباشه سیستم درمان فلج میشه. دستمزذی که میگیرن واقعا کمه نسبت به کاری که انجام میدن. همین کارشناس رادیو کلی اشعه میبینه بابت چندرغاز پول. ولی عیچ کدوم از اینا دلیل نمیشع کع بیان طمع کنن بع درامد پزشک و خودشونو همتراز یه متخصص بدونن!
> تاکیدا تکرار میکنم که واقعا کار سختی دارن پرستارا ولی حقوقشون نا حقه. و البته اینکع حقوق اون ها رو پزشک نخورده! باید وزارت و قانوناش اصلاح بشه.


اول از هر چیزی خیلی خوشحالم که پزشک ها درآمد خوب دارن هرچند به قول برادر من قابل قیاس نیست با حقوق که یه پزشک امریکایی میگیره متخصص قلب در امریکا سالی ۷۰۰ هزار دلار میگیره البته فراموش هم نشه که متخصص رشته ها دیگه هم پول خوبی در میارن مهندسی که ceo   داره هم از شرکت خوب مثل ای بی ام و بوئینگ هم سالی بالای چند میلیون دلار داره و اکثرا از زندگی خودشون راضی هستند اونجا homeless از طرف دولت ماهیانه ۵۰۰ دلار میگیره  از خیلی شغل های ایران بیشتر هست با دلار ۱۲ هزار تومن حساب کنید 
من این ایراد به اون پزشک بدبخت که زحمت کشیده نمیگیرم به اون مسئولی میگیرم که وضعیت اون مسبب هست 
و اینکه اون کارشناس بیاد بجای گیر دادن به مسئولی که این اتفاق افتاده گیر بده به پزشک چرا داره زیاد میگیره نشون دهنده بدبختی کشور ما هست که الان این وضعیت داریم مشالا فرهنگ غنی داریم که ضرب المثل میگه دیگی که برای من نمی جوشه بذار سر سگ بجوشه خوب چنین فرهنگ زیبا ما مشالا اتحاد و همبستگی توش موج میزنه

----------


## saeid_NRT

> اول از هر چیزی خیلی خوشحالم که پزشک ها درآمد خوب دارن هرچند به قول برادر من قابل قیاس نیست با حقوق که یه پزشک امریکایی میگیره متخصص قلب در امریکا سالی ۷۰۰ هزار دلار میگیره البته فراموش هم نشه که متخصص رشته ها دیگه هم پول خوبی در میارن مهندسی که ceo   داره هم از شرکت خوب مثل ای بی ام و بوئینگ هم سالی بالای چند میلیون دلار داره و اکثرا از زندگی خودشون راضی هستند اونجا homeless از طرف دولت ماهیانه ۵۰۰ دلار میگیره  از خیلی شغل های ایران بیشتر هست با دلار ۱۲ هزار تومن حساب کنید 
> من این ایراد به اون پزشک بدبخت که زحمت کشیده نمیگیرم به اون مسئولی میگیرم که وضعیت اون مسبب هست 
> و اینکه اون کارشناس بیاد بجای گیر دادن به مسئولی که این اتفاق افتاده گیر بده به پزشک چرا داره زیاد میگیره نشون دهنده بدبختی کشور ما هست که الان این وضعیت داریم مشالا فرهنگ غنی داریم که ضرب المثل میگه دیگی که برای من نمی جوشه بذار سر سگ بجوشه خوب چنین فرهنگ زیبا ما مشالا اتحاد و همبستگی توش موج میزنه


احسنت به شما و ممنونم از شما. این حرفاتون نشون دهنده علم و اگاهی بالاتون هست. انشاالله روزی بشه که همه مردم ایران به این اگاهی برسن که هم برای سلامتشون خوبه و هم تنش ها رو کم میکنه.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


شما بقیه پست ها رو هم بخونید حرف از خفت و خاریه! اینا استدلالشون اینه که اندازه پزشک میدونن پس باید درامد پزشکو داشته باشن. که واقعا این نوع تفکر خنده داره. بعد همین تفکر ناقصو انتقال میدن به مردم جامعه که اصلا خبر ندارن از این چیزا ولی چون پرستار و تکنیسن همیشه در حال ناله کردن هستن با اه و تاب خیال میکنن حق با اوناست! جو سازی های دیگه م تکمیلش میکنه.
من میگم اینا اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستن. هر کس وظیفه ای داره. اگه پرستاری، باید کار پرستاری رو درست انجام بدی. طالب پیشرفت هستی؟ خوب ههمون پرستاری کلی جا داره واسه پیشرفت. ما پرستارایی داریم که واقعا دانش بالایی دارن و کار بلدن و ادم خیالش راحته. در عوض پرستارهای زیادی هم داریم که حتی نمیشه به فشار خونب که گرفته اعتماد کرد!
نه میخای با تغییر رشته به قول خودت پیشرفت کنی که کسی جلوتو نگرفته من خودم تغییر رشتع دادم.
ولی اینجا بحث انتخاب رشته هس نه تغییر رشته!
کادر درمان اعم از پرستار و تکنسین و ... واقعا زخمت زیادی میکشن واقعا سیستم درمان بعشون خیلی وابسته هس و اگه پرستار نباشه سیستم درمان فلج میشه. دستمزذی که میگیرن واقعا کمه نسبت به کاری که انجام میدن. همین کارشناس رادیو کلی اشعه میبینه بابت چندرغاز پول. ولی عیچ کدوم از اینا دلیل نمیشع کع بیان طمع کنن بع درامد پزشک و خودشونو همتراز یه متخصص بدونن!
تاکیدا تکرار میکنم که واقعا کار سختی دارن پرستارا ولی حقوقشون نا حقه. و البته اینکع حقوق اون ها رو پزشک نخورده! باید وزارت و قانوناش اصلاح بشه.


باهات موافقم حقوقشون باید بیش از این باشه ولی نه به اندازه یه پزشک.اینام به نظرم قصدشون از اعتراضات همسان سازی حقوقا نیس بلکه افزایش حقوق و مزایاست.*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> 
> باهات موافقم حقوقشون باید بیش از این باشه ولی نه به اندازه یه پزشک.اینام به نظرم قصدشون از اعتراضات همسان سازی حقوقا نیس بلکه افزایش حقوق و مزایاست.*


باور کنید پرستارا میگن ما اندازه پزشک میدونیم و درس خوندیم چرا پزشک اینقدر حقوق بالایی دارع؟! دیدم که میگم.
از شما هم ممنونم بابت اگاهی بالاتون.

----------


## DR-NAZANIN

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط saeid_NRT


باور کنید پرستارا میگن ما اندازه پزشک میدونیم و درس خوندیم چرا پزشک اینقدر حقوق بالایی دارع؟! دیدم که میگم.
از شما هم ممنونم بابت اگاهی بالاتون.


خواهش می کنم.خب بهشون بگین لطف بفرمایید شما هم واسه کنکور خودکشی کنین و بعدش ۷ سال دیگه هم خودکشی کنین بعد بیاین در مورد اطلاعات علمی نظر بدین.طرف دانشگاه آزاد فلان آباد قبول میشه با رتبه n هزار اون وقت انتظاراتی در حد دو رقمی داره.
بعضی افراد سیب زمینی میکارن انتظار دارن موز برداشت کنن!!
من خودم کنکوری ام معلوم نیس رشته مورد نظرم رو بیارم یا نه،بنابراین هیچ صنمی در حال حاضر با پزشک ها ندارم که بخوام سنگشون رو به سینه بزنم ،ولی خب حرف حق رو باید زد.
امیدوارم روزی سیستم حقوق دهی با عدالت همراه بشه تا کادر درمان با همدلی در کنار هم به مریض رسیدگی کنن نه با بغض و کینه.*

----------


## saeid_NRT

> *
> خواهش می کنم.خب بهشون بگین لطف بفرمایید شما هم واسه کنکور خودکشی کنین و بعدش ۷ سال دیگه هم خودکشی کنین بعد بیاین در مورد اطلاعات علمی نظر بدین.طرف دانشگاه آزاد فلان آباد قبول میشه با رتبه n هزار اون وقت انتظاراتی در حد دو رقمی داره.
> بعضی افراد سیب زمینی میکارن انتظار دارن موز برداشت کنن!!
> من خودم کنکوری ام معلوم نیس رشته مورد نظرم رو بیارم یا نه،بنابراین هیچ صنمی در حال حاضر با پزشک ها ندارم که بخوام سنگشون رو به سینه بزنم ،ولی خب حرف حق رو باید زد.
> امیدوارم روزی سیستم حقوق دهی با عدالت همراه بشه تا کادر درمان با همدلی در کنار هم به مریض رسیدگی کنن نه با بغض و کینه.*


حرف ساده و منطقی ایه. ولی خوب فهموندنش سخته. اصرار کردنشم کارو خراب تر میکنه.

----------


## A.H.M

> عین بقیه پیرا پزشکیاس شیفتی ۲.۵ ۳ تومن.


درامد رادیو بالاتره یا هوشبری?

----------


## mohammadreza13

فرق پرتوشناسی و پرتو درمانی چیه؟

و

تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته‌ای چطوره؟

اطلاعات لازم دارم

----------


## mehrab98

> درامد رادیو بالاتره یا هوشبری?


خیلی اختلاف قابل توجهی ندارن 
اما رادیولوژی یه مقداری حق اشعه میگیره یکم بیشتر. 
اگ میخوای پیرا بخونی پرستاری و اتاق عمل تو اولویتت باشه. علوم آز کلا هیچی ول معطله هوشبری و رادیولوژیم تو اولویتای بعدت.

----------


## mehrab98

> فرق پرتوشناسی و پرتو درمانی چیه؟
> 
> و
> 
> تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته‌ای چطوره؟
> 
> اطلاعات لازم دارم


یکی از بچه های ما دبیرستان پرتو درمانی قبول شد فک کنم و میگفت که کار کردن تو مراکز پرتو درمانی برای درمان سرطانیا و ازین دست مریضاس... با مریضای خاص و شاید با وضع وخیم سرکار داره 
پرتو شناسی فک کنم همین رادیولوژی خودمونه فقط تصویر برداری انجام میدن

----------


## A.H.M

> خیلی اختلاف قابل توجهی ندارن 
> اما رادیولوژی یه مقداری حق اشعه میگیره یکم بیشتر. 
> اگ میخوای پیرا بخونی پرستاری و اتاق عمل تو اولویتت باشه. علوم آز کلا هیچی ول معطله هوشبری و رادیولوژیم تو اولویتای بعدت.


اکثرا بهم گفتن هوشبری از اتاق عمل بالاتره
چقدر این دو تفاوت دارن?

----------


## mehrab98

> اکثرا بهم گفتن هوشبری از اتاق عمل بالاتره
> چقدر این دو تفاوت دارن?


از چه لحاظ بالاتره؟؟؟ 
ببین پیراپزشکی اصلا اختلاف فاحشی باهم ندارن رشته هاش. 
در هر حالت اتاق عمل از هوشبری بهتره ، اگه تو اتاق عمل با چند تا جراح مچ شی همه جا میبرنت با خودشون پول خیلی خوبیم درمیاری شاید تا ۷ ۸ تومن. بازار کارشم بیشتر از هوشبریه.

----------


## Gladiolus

من شنیدم رادیولوژی اصلا جالب نیست

----------


## Milman

واقعا از بین پیراها کدوم بهتره؟

----------


## A . H

برای پیراپزشکی ها چه رتبه ای میخواد ؟ زیر بیست هزار کافیه ؟ ( سراری منظورمه )

----------


## mohammadreza13

> از چه لحاظ بالاتره؟؟؟ 
> ببین پیراپزشکی اصلا اختلاف فاحشی باهم ندارن رشته هاش. 
> در هر حالت اتاق عمل از هوشبری بهتره ، اگه تو اتاق عمل با چند تا جراح مچ شی همه جا میبرنت با خودشون پول خیلی خوبیم درمیاری شاید تا ۷ ۸ تومن. بازار کارشم بیشتر از هوشبریه.


سلام
شما فک کنم یکی از توان بخشی های تهران میخوندین درسته؟

من میخوام اول دبیری یزنم حتی دبیری ابندایی بعد پرستاری اتاق عنل و هوشبری 
و روی رادیولوژی که همون پرتو شناسی هست موندم اصلا بزنم یا نه
یه چیز بین 8 تا 12 هزار منطقه 3 قانونا باید بشه رتبم
28% زمین زدم فقط یک چیزی...
دبیری شیمی اول بزنم یا ابتدایی؟
خودم دبیری علاقه دارم به نظرت خوبه؟
بعد مهر ماه رشته متمرکزی که قبول میشم باید برم دانشگاه تا جواب مصاحبه بیاد برای دبیری؟

----------

